# Rabbits?



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone of you have rabbits? How many? Are they in the same room/ever come into the same room as the rats or other animals? Other than rabbits, what more do you have? Have any of these animals, including the rats, gotten sick with bordetella/sick enough to die from the rabbit? Do you shower or just wash hands between touching the rabbit and the other animals? How long have you had them and how many rats/other animals do you have?


----------

